# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  کمک برای تحقیق در مورد شیر پوینت

## mrt1369

با سلام 

خدمت تمام دوستان گرامی 

من دانشجوی سال آخر لیسانس مهندسی آی تی هستم 

من برای پروژه (پایان نامه ) لیسانسم موضع تحقیقی که برام مشخص شده در مورد 

تجزیه و تحلیل share point است 

اولش فکر می کردم زیاد درباره این موضع توی اینترنت مطلب نیست ولی وقتی سایت شما رو پیدا کردم دیدم دریایی از اطلاعات و مطلب هستش 

حالا من واقعا نمی دونم تحقیقم رو از کجا شروع کنم چون کلا چیز خاصی در موردش نمی دونم 

ممنون  میشم دوستان کمک کنند و اگه لینکی های یا مقاله ای ترجیحا فارسی  سراغ  دارند که توش بشه در باره این موضوع مطالبی به اندازه یه تحقیق 100 صفحه  جمع آوری کرد بهم معرفی کنند   

موضوعمم همون  تجزیه و تحلیل share point  موضوعات متفرقه یا توضیح کلی  share point  رو نیاز ندارم 


با تشکر از همه دوستان گرامی

----------


## sayan

سلام دوست عزیز.

اگه نظر منو بخواهی، ببین شیرپوینت چیست و چرا پرتال نامیده شده است. در سازمان ها کاربرد زیادی دارد ببین چه خدماتی ارائه می دهد.، روی تک تک قابلیت هاش میتونی تحقیق کنی و مطلب بنویسی.

موفق باشی.

----------


## amin1136

با سلام
ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات فرمهاست.
ممنون

----------


## maryami_98

سلام.
داخل سایت ایران داک یه سری مقاله در این مورد هست. رایگان از همونجا دانلود کنین. نتایج تحلیل هاشون هم معتبره

----------

